# Obi-Wan Kenobi: Story-Leaks zur Disney-Plus-Serie verraten Handlung



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Obi-Wan Kenobi: Story-Leaks zur Disney-Plus-Serie verraten Handlung*

					Eine Zeit lang war nur wenig über die bevorstehende Serie Obi-Wan Kenobi bekannt. Doch jetzt wollen die Insider hinter der Website "Making Star Wars" allerlei Details zur Handlung erfahren haben. Wer die Prequel-Saga um den menschlichen Jedi-Meister ohne Vorwissen genießen will, der sollte nun besser einen anderen Artikel bei PC Games Hardware lesen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Obi-Wan Kenobi: Story-Leaks zur Disney-Plus-Serie verraten Handlung*


----------

